# للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))



## FADY_TEMON (31 مارس 2008)

أجمل عرسان فى الدنيا  *  ليكم يا بنات *


*ده مصري تحيا مصر قمر يا أخواتي*







*هو مش محتاج غير مايه أديلو مايه يعيش*

*ده هندي بس لسه شباب على فكرة مش كبير 88 سنه بس*
*
بتهيئلي بياكل نمل أبقئ أتصرفي*







*ده سوداني بس مش مملح*






حاجه بقئ برازيلي بتاع بلده 





*نتقابل فى الجزء الثاني قريبا *


----------



## فونتالولو (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

سلام الرب يسوع
حلو حد لقي و بعدين خلي نفسك حلوه


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

*أنتا ولد أنا قلت بنات وعزاب بس مش هكسفك ..نورت أبعت صورتك و أنا هجبلك هروسه روسي بس حاجه تماما من أخوك تيمو يعني مش مضروبه*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

_*الله الله ياعم انا موافقة 
مش بدل ما نعنس​*_


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

*طب نقي ولا أقولك أهجبللك حاجه حلوه سنغفوري أوي تيواني بس أستني شويه يا جوجو الضخط عليا كتير*


----------



## سيزار (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

عم فادى دا انا اضيقت جدا وبطنى وجعتنى من الصور دى ..... حرام بجد ..

صدق المثل الى قال 

قعده الخزانه ولا جوازت الندامه .. مثل مصرى


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

:t32:


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

*اهىء اهىء اهىء
بقى دى اخرتها يا فادى
عايز تجوزنا دول

*


----------



## لوريا (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

انا اعنس احسن بكتير من الاشكال دى وميرسى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

*تسدقي لوريا دول محجوزين بس أنا مستخسرتهمش فيكم أنا غلطان المره اللي جايه هجبلكم ..فضائيين *


----------



## نفرتاري (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

بسراحة فى منتهى الجمال
مفيش حاجة احلى من كدة


----------



## emy (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

_مش عايزه اتجوز_
_مش عايزه اتجوز_
_مش عايزه اتجوز_​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك
وتشوفهم علي الحقيقه 
اخوك اوريجانوس


----------



## وسام الشقى (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

*شكـــــــــــــــرا*
*شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا*
*شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررراااااااااا*
*مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع تحيات/ وسام الشقـــــى*
:11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]:[Q-BIBLE]:act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## gigi angel (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

مرسى بجد انا عامله اضراب مش عاوزه


----------



## meraaa (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

_ لو سمحت يافادى ممكن تحجزلى البرازيلى ده ..زى القمر وهو ده فتى احلامى من صغرى .. بس ياريت محدش يطمع فيه عشان انا ماصدقت لاقيته 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## crazy_girl (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

يانهاري ياشرابي
مين دول؟:t32:
هما اتولدوا أيام الرخص ولا ايه؟:smil13:
حرام عليك
انا اخاف احلم بيهم


لو عايز تعمل في معروف بجد يبقي تجيبلي واحد عنيه زرقا على اخضر
وشعره اصفر على بمبي
ومناخيره صغننه
ويستحسن مش يكون فيه ودان
ويكون طويل وقصير وتخين ورفيع
بص بص من الاخر حاجة سبيشيال


----------



## HEMA_2008 (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mickey_mano (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

:t32:​


----------



## ثاوفيلس (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

الواحد لو حط صورته جبن دول هيبقى شبه حسين فهمي
علشان البنات تعرف بس الفرق..هههههه


----------



## K A T Y (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

_*لا يا فادي يفتح الله يا عم*_​ 
_*اقعد في بيت ابويا احسن :budo:*_​


----------



## cuteledia (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا ياعم 
ده لو كل العرسان بالمنظر ده اعنس احسن
هههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع جميل تسلم ايدك


----------



## apdo (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

*
•• !! يآ الله !! ••

يآ مجيب المضطر
يآ كآشف الضر
يآ عظيم البر
يآ عليماً بمآ في السر
يآ جميل الستر
أستشفعت بجودك وكرمك إليك
و توسلت بجنآبك وترحمك لديك
فأستجبت دعآئي بمنك ورحمتك
يآ أرحم الرآحمين *​


----------



## صوت الرب (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الجمال ده كله*


----------



## apdo (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



صوت الرب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الجمال ده كله*



انت الجمال كولو


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

بيتهيئلي أخرج أنا بقأ

:vava::vava::vava:


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

سلام ونعمه صور جميل تستحق انك تقف امامها لكي تراها  
بس افتكر انك اختارت اجمل ناس في العالم في الصور دي
فيهم كل مظاهر الجمال 
اخو اوريجانوس


----------



## emy (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



FADY_TEMON قال:


> بيتهيئلي أخرج أنا بقأ
> 
> :vava::vava::vava:


_انا برضه بقول كده _
:nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

[B]للدرجاتشي البنات شيلين مني هصلحكم كلكم قريب[/B]


----------



## NaNo0o0o (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد بجد 

بحمد ربنا انى نفدت من الحاجات دى يا تيمو

كويس انى لحقت اتخطب 

لحسن يشوف الاشكال دى يغير رايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوستيكا (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

حرام عليك بجد تعبت من الاشكل اللي انت جيبه و بعدين لقيتهم فين دول

بصرحه الواحد يعنس احسن

مرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## مريم12 (3 فبراير 2009)

*حرام عليك*
*انا افضل انى اعنس احسن*
*بس على العموم *
*ميررررررررسى*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*الله الله ياعم انا موافقة
> مش بدل ما نعنس​*_


شيفين الناس اللي روحها حلوة ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



سيزار قال:


> عم فادى دا انا اضيقت جدا وبطنى وجعتنى من الصور دى ..... حرام بجد ..
> 
> صدق المثل الى قال
> 
> قعده الخزانه ولا جوازت الندامه .. مثل مصرى



حلوتك يا سيزار ياحساس
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



ارووجة قال:


> :t32:




متزعليش أروجة ....دنتي مفيش حد يقدر يزعلك ...هجبلك عريس لبناني بس زي القمر
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



جيلان قال:


> *اهىء اهىء اهىء
> بقى دى اخرتها يا فادى
> عايز تجوزنا دول
> 
> *



مش أحسن ماتعنسو جيلان ..أنا أخوكم ولازم أتصرف​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



نفرتاري قال:


> بسراحة فى منتهى الجمال
> مفيش حاجة احلى من كدة




روحك ..حلوة ...مرسي لردك ياقمر ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



emy قال:


> _مش عايزه اتجوز_
> _مش عايزه اتجوز_
> _مش عايزه اتجوز_​



أتعقدت يا عيني ...ههههههههههههههههه
متزعلش ياقمر ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



اوريجانوس قال:


> جميل جدا
> ربنا يباركك
> وتشوفهم علي الحقيقه
> اخوك اوريجانوس



مرسي أوريجانوس على ردك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



وسام الشقى قال:


> *شكـــــــــــــــرا*
> *شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا*
> *شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررراااااااااا*
> *مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع تحيات/ وسام الشقـــــى*
> :11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]::11_9_10[1]:[q-bible]:act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:[/q-bible]



مرسي لردك يا وسام وشكلك مبسوط أوي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



gigi angel قال:


> مرسى بجد انا عامله اضراب مش عاوزه



أتعقدت برده ...هذه هي الحياة يا جيجي 
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



meraaa قال:


> _ لو سمحت يافادى ممكن تحجزلى البرازيلى ده ..زى القمر وهو ده فتى احلامى من صغرى .. بس ياريت محدش يطمع فيه عشان انا ماصدقت لاقيته
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​



عينيا ياقمر أنتي تؤمري ...هو رقم موبيله ...555-666-777-888-999 ومتنسيش تحطي كود المحافظة ...003689 هيحولك سنترال منيا القمح الدولي ...لما حد يرد تقوليلو عايزة شيكابالا ...تستني لما ..أموريني ينده عليه ..علشان هو  طول النهار بيلعب فى الشارع ...على فكرة أموريني ده البقال اللي تحت العشة اللي ساكن فيها ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



crazy_girl قال:


> يانهاري ياشرابي
> مين دول؟:t32:
> هما اتولدوا أيام الرخص ولا ايه؟:smil13:
> حرام عليك
> ...



ولا يهمك كريزي ..هدور عليه وهجيبه ..بس يارب يعجبك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



ثاوفيلس قال:


> الواحد لو حط صورته جبن دول هيبقى شبه حسين فهمي
> علشان البنات تعرف بس الفرق..هههههه



شكلك قمر ...يا ثاوفيلس...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



k a t y قال:


> _*لا يا فادي يفتح الله يا عم*_​
> _*اقعد في بيت ابويا احسن :budo:*_​



متزعليش يا كاتي ...أنتي محجوزة لعريس ..زي القمر استني بس ونا هظبط الدنيا ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



cuteledia قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا ياعم
> ده لو كل العرسان بالمنظر ده اعنس احسن
> هههههههههههههههههه
> الموضوع جميل تسلم ايدك



أنتي بالاخص ...لأ مش هجبلك عريس ....أنا قعدت أقرا فى أسمك ساعة وفى الاخر معرفتش ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



اوريجانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمه صور جميل تستحق انك تقف امامها لكي تراها
> بس افتكر انك اختارت اجمل ناس في العالم في الصور دي
> فيهم كل مظاهر الجمال
> اخو اوريجانوس



قولهم ..ياعم ...مش مسدقين​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



يوستيكا قال:


> حرام عليك بجد تعبت من الاشكل اللي انت جيبه و بعدين لقيتهم فين دول
> 
> بصرحه الواحد يعنس احسن
> 
> مرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي



برحتك ..بس أنا بنصحك تغدي المصري ..يا يوستيكا...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 أبريل 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *حرام عليك*
> *انا افضل انى اعنس احسن*
> *بس على العموم *
> *ميررررررررسى*



ولا يهمك يا مرمر ...متزعليش ..هجبلك ..أحسن عريس ...
​


----------



## @JOJO@ (1 مايو 2009)

انشاء اللة مش هفكر بالجواز


----------



## سيدة القصر (2 مايو 2009)

دول يسدوا النفس عن العيشة خالص مش الجواز بس


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههه*
*شكلهم جميل اوى يلا كل بنت من المنتدى تختار عريسها*
*شكرا يا فادى *
**​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

هههههههه انتحر ولاا اتزوج واحد منهم


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *شكلهم جميل اوى يلا كل بنت من المنتدى تختار عريسها*
> *شكرا يا فادى *
> ...


 مرسي على مرورك...وهجبلهم تاني​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 مايو 2009)

دى اشكال  ماتت قبل كده 10 مرات ههههههههههههههههههه
اعتقد الواحد يعنس افضل 
ثانكس يا فادى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه 
شكلهم يفطس من الضحك
وفى نفس الوقت يسد النفس
ثانكس ليك على الصور الجامدة دى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلهم يفطس من الضحك
> وفى نفس الوقت يسد النفس
> ثانكس ليك على الصور الجامدة دى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*



روحك  حلوة ..ومرسي على ردك يا قمر
​


----------



## مارجو بنت الملك (9 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه 
حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكى هى عرسان فى الدنيا ولا الاخرة
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههه
ايه المناظر دي 
دول اتقتلو كام مرة قبل كده 
حرام عليك يافادي القعده في بيت ابويا ارحم 
مرسي ياعم علي الصور اللي فتحت نفس الواحد دي


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 مايو 2009)

مارجو بنت الملك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكى هى عرسان فى الدنيا ولا الاخرة
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​



أيه يا مرجو ..برده ..كدا العرسان تزعل​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ايه المناظر دي
> دول اتقتلو كام مرة قبل كده
> حرام عليك يافادي القعده في بيت ابويا ارحم
> مرسي ياعم علي الصور اللي فتحت نفس الواحد دي



لا دول بالحجارة ..مش تحت الحجارة ...وبعدين ياميمي ,,نفضي أنتي عريسك عندي..







أسمه روني بطل في البحرية الامريكية
​


----------



## جارجيوس (10 مايو 2009)

لحقو حالكو يا بنات قبل ما العرض يخلص هههههههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> لحقو حالكو يا بنات قبل ما العرض يخلص هههههههههههههههههههه
> الرب يباركك



مرسي أبو جريس ..علي مرورك
​


----------

